# Hondarosa speedway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

All new hondarosa speedway is redone will have new pics up early next week .


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics*

new pics of hondarosa speedway


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*

heres more


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more*


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW!!! Hondarosa speedway is alive and kickin'. Looking good.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

all the buildings have lights in them.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

We need a night shot with the town lit up. Watch out Vegas. 
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good Darrell!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks good Darrell!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ahh...2 many buildings "D".....
send 1/2 of them 2 'ME' :thumbsup:

LOL... green w/ envy

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

ran a few laps on it yesterday, nice little track to run on! :thumbsup:Thanks Darrel :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nice looking layout Darrell. Looks like fun. I have about three buildings I want to incorperate on mine.

Randy.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good Darrell.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

you are welcome 41 willys any time you want to run just give me a call ty.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET Looking good honda


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics*

will be posting p tonight new pics of hondarosa speedway at night stayed tuned.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*night pics*

heres a few night pics


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*

more pics

[/URL
[URL=http://s722.photobucket.com/user/honda27-01/media/new%20pics/137_7263_zps8abb1599.jpg.html]


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice pictures Honda, looking good in the evening.


Rob


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good Honda looking good!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll take a family sized bucket of extra crispy, cole slaw and mashed potatoes please!! lol

Looks good hounder!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics*

new pics in the next few days.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics of hondarosa*

new pics of hondarosa speedway


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice buildings and track honda.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*closed*

closed


----------

